# iPod Touch Battery?



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

How often should I expect to charge the iPod Touch if it's primary use will be reading Kindle books (2-3 hrs a day) and listening to music (1-2 hrs a week)?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Probably every day. You might get two days out of a charge, but with that much use, I think not. The backlight while reading is the battery drainer.

Mike


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Mike! A once a day charge isn't bad at all.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Just try to keep the backlight as low as you are comfortable with.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Meka said:


> Thanks Mike! A once a day charge isn't bad at all.


I use mine as an alarm clock, and have a charging stand on the nightstand so I can just plug it in and let it charge overnight.

Mike


----------

